# Hellooo



## montymoby (Apr 26, 2008)

We just got ourselves an old van - it's got a bed base, a burner and a couple of dodgy shelves  Oh well.. Anyway, plan is to 'go off' this summer in it with the dogs, find some remote beaches etc and also fulfill some family obligations (weddings galore). This is instead of us going to Crete. Wish me luck! Really glad I found this place as we're both on a pretty steep learning curve. The dogs seem to have it sussed it out already..


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 26, 2008)

*welcome to wildcamping....*

welcome to wildcamping,hope you have fun with your new adventures
sammclouis


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 26, 2008)

hi welcome from me too (cannot do the fancy bits ) i aint that good


----------



## sundown (Apr 26, 2008)

hi and welcome to wildcamping
I'm sure you'll find this site very useful and informative

and yes, I'm sure the dogs will have it sussed out before you,
'cos they know, you'll walk them, feed them, pamper them,
and settle them down to sleep, before you've even found 
the proper key for the blinkin gas locker!


----------



## Trevor (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello montymoby,
Welcome to the site and your dogs too.
Happy wilding.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi there Montyboy, Welcome aboard


----------



## jimmnlizz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Hi there!!*

Nice to hear from you, montymoby and "Hello"


----------

